# Gun control



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I put this in a thread and thought I would post it here also you might enjoy this. The truth is rare now days


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The liberals would get there panties in a bunch if the truth ever got out!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Katie Couric should watch.


----------



## Orang Pendek (Jun 19, 2015)

I plan to wear out a couple more revolvers before I die, so I won't be voting for Hillary.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I always thought gun control meant using two hands or hitting your target or something like that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> I always thought gun control meant using two hands or hitting your target or something like that.


Gun control is hitting what you aim at.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oki knew it was something like that.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Good thread.like the guy said at the end, your first line of defense is you


----------



## Brentwood (May 30, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I put this in a thread and thought I would post it here also you might enjoy this. The truth is rare now days


God bless America and pass the ammunition!! :armata_PDT_29:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The libs know the truth, they're just liars. It's not really about the guns, it's about "control" period. 
My kind of gun control. 
.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I do think guns that everyone that owns a gun also should be trained in it and in gun saftey. If one dont want to take the time to learn/train they should not have a gun.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I do think guns that everyone that owns a gun also should be trained in it and in gun saftey. If one dont want to take the time to learn/train they should not have a gun.


I know, right? If it hadn't been for all those firearm training schools available in the 1770s we would have never had a Constitutional Right for each person to Bear Arms, huh? 
Yep. Good thing my grandmother had completed that course on CQB when the guy tried to come in through her bedroom window that night. She almost broke her cane, and 2k rounds for the course was hard on her social security income, but dang it, she shouldn't be allowed a firearm to defend herself until she is properly trained.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> I know, right? If it hadn't been for all those firearm training schools available in the 1770s we would have never had a Constitutional Right for each person to Bear Arms, huh?
> Yep. Good thing my grandmother had completed that course on CQB when the guy tried to come in through her bedroom window that night. She almost broke her cane, and 2k rounds for the course was hard on her social security income, but dang it, she shouldn't be allowed a firearm to defend herself until she is properly trained.


If the people that fought against the british were untrained they would not have won. They knew their weapons.

But this is not the 1770s and the guns are diffrent, and the people are also diffrent. But sure, you are absolutley entiteld to an opinion, I just dont think your points are valid.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If the people that fought against the british were untrained they would not have won. They knew their weapons.
> 
> But this is not the 1770s and the guns are diffrent, and the people are also diffrent. But sure, you are absolutley entiteld to an opinion, I just dont think your points are valid.


So, are you saying that all those people through all those centuries only survived because they were trained? Or are you saying people now are stupid? 
You know, you're right. I'm entitled to my opinion, as are you. But this crap so many people spout that a person requires professional training before being allowed a weapon for defense is just that. It's crap. It's crap that is shoved down our throats to make us believe we are individually incompetent without others' assistance. More crap we are expected to believe so that we lose self reliance. More crap so that someone out there can have that much more control over the individual.
How about no one should have a cell phone until they are trained, by a licensed professional, to not text while walking or driving? Oh, wait..a cell phone, no matter what teenagers will tell you, is not a constitutional right, and even with training, dipsticks and professionals alike will still make mistakes.
Would it be nice if people had some sort of training? Yes. Should they be denied a weapon for defense because they can't afford additional training or choose not to get training? No. 
Whether you think my point is valid or not, I don't care. But there is the basis of why I make that point.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If the people that fought against the british were untrained they would not have won. They knew their weapons.
> 
> But this is not the 1770s and the guns are diffrent, and the people are also diffrent. But sure, you are absolutley entiteld to an opinion, I just dont think your points are valid.


One thing that hasn't changed since the 1770's is the fact that this is a free capitalist nation and if you can afford it you can own it. No questions asked
Unfortunately the more our government tries to pattern themselves like the European union the more likely this is to change.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> So, are you saying that all those people through all those centuries only survived because they were trained? Or are you saying people now are stupid?
> You know, you're right. I'm entitled to my opinion, as are you. But this crap so many people spout that a person requires professional training before being allowed a weapon for defense is just that. It's crap. It's crap that is shoved down our throats to make us believe we are individually incompetent without others' assistance. More crap we are expected to believe so that we lose self reliance. More crap so that someone out there can have that much more control over the individual.
> How about no one should have a cell phone until they are trained, by a licensed professional, to not text while walking or driving? Oh, wait..a cell phone, no matter what teenagers will tell you, is not a constitutional right, and even with training, dipsticks and professionals alike will still make mistakes.
> Would it be nice if people had some sort of training? Yes. Should they be denied a weapon for defense because they can't afford additional training or choose not to get training? No.
> Whether you think my point is valid or not, I don't care. But there is the basis of why I make that point.


I do not care about your constitution. Guns are a serious danger to others and one self if handled incorrectly, therefore people should be able to have some level of skill to be able to have one (or more).

Think of it like a drivers licence.

The problem of americans that cant afford anything, like traning, well.. sucks to be you then.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

hag said:


> One thing that hasn't changed since the 1770's is the fact that this is a free capitalist nation and if you can afford it you can own it. No questions asked
> Unfortunately the more our government tries to pattern themselves like the European union the more likely this is to change.


Amen, brother. If you want to live like Europeans, move there. Don't try to change my country. I won't hold it against you. If a European wants to move here, then accept America and her ways. Or, wait about another twenty years. Then most of us old time types will be gone, and the progressive types can set all the fires they want.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Amen, brother. If you want to live like Europeans, move there. Don't try to change my country. I won't hold it against you. If a European wants to move here, then accept America and her ways. Or, wait about another twenty years. Then most of us old time types will be gone, and the progressive types can set all the fires they want.


Well, just so you know, Sweden is in europe. I do live there and plan to stay here. I do have some future plans to go visit the US, but my wife dont really like it because she has the impression there is to much violence and powerty in the states, but I might go without her.

I am not trying to change your country, I do think it is a good world when there is diffrent ways and thougts in diffrent places.

And yes, if a european moves to USA, they should accept the US way of life.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I do not care about your constitution. Guns are a serious danger to others and one self if handled incorrectly, therefore people should be able to have some level of skill to be able to have one (or more).
> 
> Think of it like a drivers licence.
> 
> The problem of americans that cant afford anything, like traning, well.. sucks to be you then.


Well, if you don't care about our Constitution, then keep your opinions about it to yourself. I'm trying, nicely, to point out that WE have a right guaranteed by our Constitution that does not put a training requirement on ownership or use of a firearm. You've got the opinion that no one should have one unless trained. Sucks to be you? What a childish response. At one time, I had more respect for you. But such an immature response? Please.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hm. Got your response in while I was still typing mine.
I wish you would come here. I wish you could come see the part of our country that doesn't make the news. Stay away from big coastal cities, stay away from the newsmakers, and see the older America. It would change your wife's opinion.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I always thought gun control meant using two hands or hitting your target or something like that.


For me, gun control is getting out of a gun shop without a new gun I can't afford. Failed miserably last week. Musta flinched.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Learned that *before i could touch one, gramps/Grandma popp/mom would put at whooping on me*.

Started with rocks, BBs, 22lr......then maybe get a 12 ga or 06


----------

